# is there any drm related patch in gentoo-sources 2.6.32?

## DaggyStyle

using either gentoo-sources-2.6.32 or tuxonice-sources-2.6.32 my computer (t8100 with ati3450) hard freezes (messages is filled with drm related errors or drm traceback), using vanilla-sources I get no error, does there any drm relate patch inserted by gentoo devs?

----------

## codestation

In gentoo-sources-2.6.32 there are only 3 patches applied, there are in the genpatches-2.6.32-1.extras.tar.bz2 tarball.

```

4100_dm-bbr.patch

4200_fbcondecor-0.9.6.patch

4400_alpha-sysctl-uac.patch
```

Maybe you have problems with the fbcondecor patch.

----------

## DaggyStyle

vanilla gives me the same crash but in less occurrences, after talking to the guys at DRM, it seems that my card gives them random hardlock without any clues.

----------

